# Model engine and boat build



## IvyMcNeil (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

I thought I would share some photos of my boat rebuild and the nitro engines I am building for it.
I am putting 2 .21 c.i. engines in it, I have 1 finished and working on #2.
I am also making new running hardware for the boat, rudder and propeller struts.
Here's what I have so far.

Ivy McNeil


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good. How are you going to hook the two together?

Wes


----------



## IvyMcNeil (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be using Octura Flex cables.

Ivy


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 29, 2007)

I just noticed that there is a second out drive without a prop:O) Great job!


----------



## IvyMcNeil (Dec 29, 2007)

I am waiting for needle bearings for the other strut.

The props work independent of each other each has its own eng.

Ivy


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats trick, I always wanted to build a model boat.

When I go to the river I find garbage on the beach and build working sail boats from the trash I find. its tons of fun. The kids love them.


----------

